# Trivia 9/28



## luckytrim (Sep 28, 2018)

trivia 9/28
DID YOU KNOW...
Wedding rings are traditionally worn on the left hand because  people
believed that a vena amoris, or a "lover's vein," connected  the 4th finger
on this hand to the heart.

1. What was the last name of the Japanese admiral who was shot  down in WWII
in the Pacific?
2. Which animal's scientific name is 'Canis lupus  familiaris'?
3. Most sit-coms/ series save the Wedding for the Season  finale... can you
think of the one time that Wedding took place in Season  one-Episode one ??
(Hint; 1969) (Another Hint; It was the second marriage for  both!)
4. Of the national leaders involved in the Egypt-Israel Peace  Treaty of
1979, who was the Egyptian President, the first Muslim  recipient of the
Nobel Peace Prize?
5. In which part of the world did the pheasant  originate?
  a. - North America
  b. - Central America
  c. - Europe
  d. - Asia
6. Eight of the 30 MLB teams are named after animals. Which of  these four 
categories has the most team names?
  a. - Mammals
  b. - Reptiles
  c. - Fish
  d. - Birds
7. In April of 1861, the bombardment of Fort Sumter was waged.  How many 
fatalities occurred during this battle?
  a. - 0
  b. - 1
  c. - 2
  d. - 3
8. What do Jehovah's Witnesses call their places of  worship?
  a. - Kingdom Hall
  b. - God's House
  c. - the Temple
  d. - the Meeting Place

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
During WWII in Britain, milk was a rationed commodity, and  sharing  a milk 
ration with any cat in England was illegal.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. Yamamoto
2. Dog
3. 'The Brady Bunch'
4. Anwar Sadat
5. - d
6. - d
7. - a
8. - a

CRAP !!
... But it's the word 'Any' that makes it crap  ...
Cats that participated in the War effort by guarding  Grainaries and 
warehouses against rats were the exception.
A daily dried-milk ration was their reward.
Of course, these days we've learned that milk isn't good for  cats....


----------

